# Moving A Modem...Can It Be Done?



## DjUnity

I was wondering is it possible to move a modem from one location to another. i was going to try to move my modem from my house to my friends house for a week or so but i do not know if it will work? 

i am assuming the cable company knows where the modem should be and if connected to another line outside of my home they would know it was moved and it would not work. i have Time Warner providing Road Runner service.


Thanks.


----------



## CWebguy

I wouldn't think this would be a problem.  Some companies charge to "rent" the modem, so technically its yours.  But I'm not 100% sure.


----------



## Bodaggit23

I don't think that will work. They send the signal to your house.

You can't just plug them in anywhere I wouldn't think.

Best way to find out is to try it though.


----------



## chrisalv14

DjUnity said:


> I was wondering is it possible to move a modem from one location to another. i was going to try to move my modem from my house to my friends house for a week or so but i do not know if it will work?
> 
> i am assuming the cable company knows where the modem should be and if connected to another line outside of my home they would know it was moved and it would not work. i have Time Warner providing Road Runner service.
> 
> 
> Thanks.



As the source is connected at your real location. your broadband company/service may find something suspicious (at their location) and may report that something is dodgy and may cut your broadband off. i do not know what could happen if you move it.
some people have to register their modem to a percific pc or source at a current location. i think if you move the modem to another location, you may need to register again and that requires a broadband engineer password/pin.


----------



## DCIScouts

It won't work, the only way it would work is to call them and tell them that you have changed residences and you need to have your hardware reactivated for the new residence.  They MAY be willing to activate it at the other location for the week, but I doubt.  Plus, that location would have to have the service available in that area and all the proper cables already laid and installed from the ISP hub to the house as well as in the house itself.

So, to answer your question briefly: No, you can't just move your modem and have internet at your friend's house.


----------



## chrisalv14

if you had something like mobile broadband then yes im sure you would be able to move that as it just plugs into a laptop and voom! you can browse anywhere!


----------



## DjUnity

thanks everyone. i am not even gonna try it. i cant take a chance of losing internet at my home for any time.


----------

